

Hey ember.js - you need to drive more votes - sdiwakar
http://imgur.com/UWMfYT3

======
gregorkas
So now every SEO optimized site that appears higher in the search list can be
called evil? Google now includes social results from Google+, so Ember.js
better make a profile :)

------
saiko-chriskun
emberjs doesn't have a google+ page

~~~
sdiwakar
This has nothing to do with Google Plus, its about Google driving users to
vote for their products instead of other open-source products.

The distinction being that both of these projects are OPEN SOURCE - therefore
Google should not be taking COMMERCIAL advantage of this!

~~~
saiko-chriskun
it is about google+, that extra info pane on the right is about google+ pages,
I'm sure if emberjs made one they'd show up too. if you don't like it go use
duckduckgo.

~~~
sdiwakar
Fair enough, you're right. It could be time to get ember.js on to G+ & drive
more votes.

I'm going to change the title of this to be a call to action.

